# Narrowing seen during scopes mri requested



## Leed2713 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi

My son had surgery in june this year. He has had 3 loading doses of infliximab and due his 4th infusion on 10th November. He had scopes done on Saturday and the GI consultant mentioned that he was happy with inflammatory blood results. He has been missing a lot of school and I thought it was a possible flare or side effects of the infliximab. Symptoms being severe fatigue, feeling full quickly, nausea, constipation and painful bm's. The Consultant said that he took biopsies and wants another MRI and mentioned surgery. He said that he feels his crohns is improving with the infliximab but mentioned a narrowing at his resection site and said something about needing surgery. I asked about all these side effects and if it was the infliximab which he dismissed and said he has other issues. I don't know if this was a reference to his aspergers or this narrowing. He had just went through 8 patients in one day for scopes and is doing the work of three people as the other GI's are off ill at the moment so I didn't push further for an explanation. I rang the GI nurse yesterday and hoping to hear back from her today. Can anyone offer any advice on this narrowing ? is it possible for crohns to be ok and still have all these symptoms ? what is causing all this ? What does he mean by surgery and other issues ? sorry if I sound like im ranting but at my wits end with all this and was expecting him to be feeling great at this stage with the infliximab.


----------

